# medical-and-lab-supplies.com (med lab supply)



## trickymuscle (Nov 13, 2013)

Newbie Q so please cut some slack 

What's people's view on medical-and-lab-supplies.com (med lab supply) for BA, BB, vials, beakers, filters, carrier oils etc.

Living in NZ I have no choice but to buy from overseas (unless you know a good medical supplies company in NZ).

Thanks.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Nov 13, 2013)

Been using them for years can't speak for international orders though.




trickymuscle said:


> Newbie Q so please cut some slack
> 
> What's people's view on medical-and-lab-supplies.com (med lab supply) for BA, BB, vials, beakers, filters, carrier oils etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christsean (Nov 13, 2013)

^^^^this


----------



## exerciseordie (Nov 13, 2013)

Literally just got slin pins in from them! Quick and easy. Great prices too. Shipping is a little high but their prices on pins more than makes up for it


----------



## trickymuscle (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks exerciseordie, christsean and purchaseprotein.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 21, 2013)

Same here.... great for research equipment needs, but never ordered from outside the USA.


----------

